# Evolution vs Creationism



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Doesnt evolution violate the law of biogenesis?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That's all you've got to say is lol nope?

Where did the first living organism come from in the theory of evolution? Non living matter. The law says life can only come from life- how is this not violating the law?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I didnt say anything about the big bang- in fact Im open to the big bang being possible. It doesnt contradict the Bible when you use the Gap theory.

Evolution though directly contradics the Bible so we should look at it and see if it violates any scientific laws. A very simple cell organism? Do you realize just how complex even the smallest organisms are?

A simple cell organism is life no matter how you describe it. Evolution teaches that non living matter somehow organized itself into life. Abiogenesis has failed every test. Evolution violates scientific law, therefore it's not valid.

Physical evidence of creation? Even the most educated evolutionist will admit that everything _appears_ designed. More scientifically though- polonium halos in the earth's bedrock show evidence of instant creation.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

The debate between evolution and creationism (usually young earth creationism) isn't about how the first life started. It is about whether or not everything we see today was created exactly as we see it. YEC's take the Bible at face value. Birds were created as we see them today, as with lions, etc. Plants were created before the Sun. Some YEC's even believe that dinosaurs were created at the same time.
Evolutionists believe (I use believe loosely here because evolution is based on testable theories whereas creationist's belief is faith) that the plants and animals we see today are what they are as a result of various mutations adding up over millions of years.
Evolution is _not_ at odds with Christianity. It is possible that God set all of this into motion. It is only creationism, which is NOT the foundation of Christianity because most Christians do not take the Bible literally, that is at odds with evolution.


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt say anything about the big bang- in fact Im open to the big bang being possible. It doesnt contradict the Bible when you use the Gap theory.
> ...


Since you've already made up your mind why do you bother arguing? You like to think of your self as enlightened as to the origins of the universe but your inability to treat others with respect makes it difficult to take you serious. As soon as you start throwing insults or treating others in a condescending way I doubt anyone cares what you have to say. You might want to chew on that for a while before you take on the subject of Evolution vs Creationism.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> The debate between evolution and creationism (usually young earth creationism) isn't about how the first life started. It is about whether or not everything we see today was created exactly as we see it. YEC's take the Bible at face value. Birds were created as we see them today, as with lions, etc. Plants were created before the Sun. Some YEC's even believe that dinosaurs were created at the same time.
> Evolutionists believe (I use believe loosely here because evolution is based on testable theories whereas creationist's belief is faith) that the plants and animals we see today are what they are as a result of various mutations adding up over millions of years.
> Evolution is _not_ at odds with Christianity. It is possible that God set all of this into motion. It is only creationism, which is NOT the foundation of Christianity because most Christians do not take the Bible literally, that is at odds with evolution.


Are you a YEC? Do you take the creation story as a literal account? If so then evolution couldnt have happened. The debate between evolution and creationism does involve how life first started. It's the starting point of evolution. Non-living matter cannot organize itself by itself into life. VinCi has no real answer for this because it destroys evolution. Im done here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

VinCi said:


> From now on you are not allowed to use the word SCIENCE, unless it's followed by fiction, or i just wont answer, simple as that,


Everybody say SCIENCE!!!!! .......We _might_ get some peace then.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > The debate between evolution and creationism (usually young earth creationism) isn't about how the first life started. It is about whether or not everything we see today was created exactly as we see it. YEC's take the Bible at face value. Birds were created as we see them today, as with lions, etc. Plants were created before the Sun. Some YEC's even believe that dinosaurs were created at the same time.
> ...


No, I'm not a creationist at all. What I'm saying is that how it was created is irrelevant. You could have evolution set into motion by some sort of supreme being, or it could have spontaneously started itself. Hell, we could have been created in a laboratory by a scientist for all we know. The question is: was life created exactly as we see it today, unchanging since the dawn of time or has it evolved from primitive one celled creatures (which may or may not have been created by a god) into what we see today? Physical evidence seems to point to the latter. The only evidence we have of creationism is the Bible, a book written by man which may or may not have been inspired by God. I mean no disrespect but to me that's like saying it is fact that Santa is real because I read it in a book. That is not evidence, it is faith. They are two distinct things.


----------

